# Persian: روز خوبی داشته باشی /ruze khubi daashte baashi/



## Haji Firouz

Hello again,

I have an issue with, I believe, an easy phrase. My method that I'm following introduced it suddenly and without explaining the components so I am a bit lost, once again I resort to your help.

روز خوبی داشته باشی

/ruze khubi daashte baashi/

Meaning: "Have a nice day!"

1 - Why "i" after "khub"? What's the purpose of that "i"? I guess in: تو خوبی؟  /to khubi/ (meaning: "are you well?") the /i/ is short form of /(hast)i/ = "(you) are", but here...?
Why not just /ruze khub daashte baashi/? (without the /i/)

2 - /daashte baashi/ according to my source (searching by *داشتن*) is the past subjunctive of /daashtan/ = to have or possess. Why not present subjunctive? e.g. روز خوبی بداری /ruze khubi badaari/ ... would this work?

It's supposed to be a simple phrase in the early lessons but I don't like to learn it like a parrot   I should understand it. 

Thank you.

Ana-Maria


----------



## truce

Haji Firouz said:


> 1 - Why "i" after "khub"? What's the purpose of that "i"? I guess in: تو خوبی؟ /to khubi/ (meaning: "are you well?") the /i/ is short form of /(hast)i/ = "(you) are", but here...?
> Why not just /ruze khub daashte baashi/? (without the /i/)


The "ی" after "خوب" is a short form of "یک" so might say it this way "یک روز خوب داشته باشی" , although it is not common to say it that way.


Haji Firouz said:


> 2 - /daashte baashi/ according to my source (searching by *داشتن*) is the past subjunctive of /daashtan/ = to have or possess. Why not present subjunctive? e.g. روز خوبی بداری /ruze khubi badaari/ ... would this work?


It is a common structure to wish someone something and bear in mind that "بداری" is not a form of verb to be used in Persian.
More examples:
تعطیلات خوبی داشته باشی
سال خوبی داشته باشی
سفر خوبی داشته باشی


----------



## Haji Firouz

Great! Thank you very much. I would never have guessed that /i/ is a sign of /yek/ یک!
Amazing!

For the second part, it's not clear to me why PAST subjunctive should be used to convey a FUTURE wish. Quite unexpected... that actually IS past subjunctive, right?

Was the original saying more elaborate than this?... I know some elliptical variants circulate sometimes.


----------



## utopia62000

Haji Firouz said:


> For the second part, it's not clear to me why PAST subjunctive should be used to make a FUTURE wish. Quite unexpected... that actually IS past subjunctive, right?
> 
> Was the original saying more elaborate than this?... I know some elliptical variants circulate sometimes.


In Farsi, this is the only form to wish something for someone. You cannot use future tense. This very format implies that you hope someone WILL have something, yet you use داشته باشی.


----------



## truce

Haji Firouz said:


> For the second part, it's not clear to me why PAST subjunctive should be used to make a FUTURE wish. Quite unexpected... that actually IS past subjunctive, right?


Actually "داشته" is not a past form. It is called "صفت مفعولی" and is conjugated with the verb "بودن".
Example:
این پول رو داشته باش، بعدا لازمت میشه
این چتر رو داشته باش، فردا ممکنه بارون بیاد
کاپشن های خود را به همراه داشته باشید، فردا بسیار سرد خواهد بود


----------



## truce

* What determines the tense of verb here is "باش" which is a present form of the verb "بودن" and "صفت مفعولی" dose not have any role to determine the tense.


----------



## Qureshpor

^ No, I am afraid, your analysis is not quite correct.

ruuz-i-xuub روزِ خوب = a good day or the good day (depending on context)

ruuz-i-xuub-ii روزِ خوبی = a good day ( The ی is یای نکرہ)

We can also say, روزی خوب a good day

داشتہ باش is فعل امر Have! (In the older language, this would have been دار or بدار)

داشتہ باشی is فعل التزامی used as a دعا May you have!

روزِ خوبی داشتہ باشی May you have a good day!


----------



## Eastern Ludicrous Writer

Qureshpor said:


> ruuz-i-xuub روزِ خوب = a good day or the good day (depending on context)


what is خوبی from grammar point of view?


----------



## Qureshpor

Eastern Ludicrous Writer said:


> what is خوبی from grammar point of view?


It is an adjective, with an indefinite suffix ی attached to it.


----------



## Eastern Ludicrous Writer

Qureshpor said:


> It is an adjective, with an indefinite suffix ی attached to it.


So it is adjective from your view, yes?


----------



## Derakhshan

Haji Firouz said:


> I would never have guessed that /i/ is a sign of /yek/ یک!
> Amazing!


It's just the indefinite -_i_, I'm sure you were aware of it.

روزِ خوبی = _ruz-e xub-_*i* = *a* good day


----------



## Haji Firouz

Derakhshan said:


> It's just the indefinite -_i_, I'm sure you were aware of it.
> 
> روزِ خوبی = _ruz-e xub-_*i* = *a* good day


Oh, I was aware, but not with this placement (i.e. attached to the adjective).
I've seen it attached to the noun before, instead, as in: /ruzi/.

Come to think of it, I haven't seen an article "welded" to the adjective in other languages before.


----------



## Eastern Ludicrous Writer

Derakhshan said:


> It's just the indefinite -_i_, I'm sure you were aware of it.
> 
> روزِ خوبی = _ruz-e xub-_*i* = *a* good day


*Sorry I made mistake, and wrongly reply to your post, really sorry!!!!*


----------



## Derakhshan

Haji Firouz said:


> Oh, I was aware, but not with this placement (i.e. attached to the adjective).
> I've seen it attached to the noun before, instead, as in: /ruzi/.
> 
> Come to think of it, I haven't seen an article "welded" to the adjective in other languages before.


More formally it _would_ be روزی خوب _ruz-i xub_

But informally I guess روزِ خوب gets treated like a single unit.

You can see this tendency in other places...

For example, you might hear *دختر خوشگل ها *instead of دختر های خوشگل


----------



## Haji Firouz

truce said:


> Actually "داشته" is not a past form. It is called "صفت مفعولی" and is conjugated with the verb "بودن".
> Example:
> این پول رو داشته باش، بعدا لازمت میشه


Does anyone know where I can find out more about this  construction called "صفت مفعولی" (/sefate mafGHuli/??? Am I pronouncing it right?) please? It seems that it would help me understand the verbal tense choice fully.

Thank you!

PS. Sorry to the moderators in case I should open another thread. It's still related to my main question, so I will leave this here.


----------



## Eastern Ludicrous Writer

truce said:


> این پول رو داشته باش، بعدا لازمت میشه


This is imperative form of the verb


----------



## Derakhshan

Haji Firouz said:


> Does anyone know where I can find out more about this  construction called "صفت مفعولی" (/sefate mafGHuli/??? Am I pronouncing it right?) please? It seems that it would help me understand the verbal tense choice fully.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> PS. Sorry to the moderators in case I should open another thread. It's still related to my main question, so I will leave this here.


It is /sefate maf'uli/.

If my understanding is correct, it is words like رفته or مرده. These past verb stem + ه can be used like adjectives.

مردِ رفته "the departed man"
رفتگان "the departed ones"

For a transitive verb you would add شده:

واژگان نوشته شده "the written words"

However, I actually don't think داشته باش is صفت مفعولی.

It's rather a "perfect subjunctive" (perfect participle + present subjunctive of بودن).

This is used in constructions like:

فکر نمی کنم که آمده باشد "I don't think he has come"

گمان نمی کنم که رفته باشد "I don't imagine that he'd have gone"

The verb داشتن is special in the modern language in that the perfect subjunctive serves as the present subjunctive (and imperative); however in the older language you could say بدار etc.


----------



## truce

Haji Firouz said:


> Oh, I was aware, but not with this placement (i.e. attached to the adjective).
> I've seen it attached to the noun before, instead, as in: /ruzi/.
> 
> Come to think of it, I haven't seen an article "welded" to the adjective in other languages before.


روز خوبی = روزی خوب = یک روز خوب = یک روز خوبی = یک روزی خوب
As you can see they are all the same and the "ی" denotes "one / a / an" in all cases.


----------



## PersoLatin

Derakhshan said:


> If my understanding is correct, it is words like رفته or مرده. These past verb stem + ه can be used like adjectives.


There's a much simpler definition, past participle (PP) which by its very definition is an adjective.



Derakhshan said:


> However, I actually don't think داشته باش is صفت مفعولی.


I agree, unless that is  a different name for a imperative of a compound verb which this is.

Compound verbs can be made from a PP or any noun + a verb, sometimes incl. the verb that the PP is derived from, e.g. ‏گفته ‏گفتن

So داشته/آمده/آماده/رفته + بودن or نوشته/ پیاده/آماده + شدن are compound verbs and the verb part can be conjugated like any normal verb, داشته بودن here means 'to have' or literally 'to be the holder/possessor' رفته بودن-to be gone/departed, آماده شدن/بودن - to be/get ready


----------



## PersoLatin

Haji Firouz said:


> روز خوبی داشته باشی


As a stand-alone term this should be روز خوبی داشته باش unless it is preceded by امیدوارم
so روز خوبی داشته باش/have a nice day!
or امیدوارم روز خوبی داشته باش*ی*/باش*ید*/I hope *you *have a nice day!

The function of *ی *in خوبی is exactly the same as /a/ in "have *a* nice day".

However this *ی* is not quite the same as یک, in  the same way /a/ is not the same as 'one', you can not replace one for the other without changing the meaning, *یک* روز خوب داشته باش is more specific, referring to that day, where as روز خوبی داشته باش leaves it vague. Maybe the English equivalent makes the difference clearer, compare "have one nice day" to "have a nice day".

This 'ی' has some other meanings (but not in your example here), there's a threat that fairly comprehensively covers them by giving and discussing many examples let me find it and  come back, or someone else might remember it.


----------



## Eastern Ludicrous Writer

Qureshpor said:


> It is an adjective, with an indefinite suffix ی attached to it.


Some times my mind stuck!!!  yes خوبی it is an adjective! sorry! I do not know why but all the night it was in my mind to correct it!!!!


----------



## Haji Firouz

Thank you all so much, everything is much, much clearer after talking to you!

@Mr Ludicrous, it's interesting that other people contemplate grammar topics as often as I do. I can be very engrossed in it sometimes as well!


----------



## Eastern Ludicrous Writer

Haji Firouz said:


> Thank you all so much, everything is much, much clearer after talking to you!
> 
> @Mr Ludicrous, it's interesting that other people contemplate grammar topics as often as I do. I can be very engrossed in it sometimes as well!


I am happy you are interested in Farsi and its grammar. I learn a lot from these discussions as well!


----------

